# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Comment installer Apex5 + Oracle dans le cloud ?

## patmaba

Bonjour,

Je rechercher une situation simple d'utilisation d'apex 5 avec Oracle dans le cloud ?

Existe-t'il un moyen simple et lowcost de la solution ? 

Le but est d'avoir un environnement rapide et prs  l'emploi pour le travail de stagiaire.

Le but est que les tudiants aient un bac  sable et vite de crer des problmes dans les env de dveloppement.

Existe t'il un guide ou installation simple prs  l'emploi dans du cloud ?

bien  vous.

----------


## ojo77

Bonsoir,

Vous trouverez des VM virtualbox pr construites sur le site d'Oracle, et il me semble que dans le cadre de l'enseignement la licence est concde  titre gratuit ( recouper avec votre commercial oracle prfr)

----------


## patmaba

Merci ojo77 pour votre rponse.

Une VM ne nous convient pas, une VM ncessite une dpendance de la machine cliente.

Le stage fluctue entre tre sur site et tre  l'cole dans les labo pour viter de nombreux trajet.
De plus au niveau de la prsentation sur le rsultat de semaine en semaine ne ncessite pas d'installation de soft lors de la dmo si la solution est de type cloud.

De plus si le stagiaire souhaite travailler du we ou en soire, le cloud s'avre une solution beaucoup plus flexible.

Nous avons trouv ceci rcemment, mais ce n'est pas apex 5
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/install-oracle11g-xe-on-centos-vps

----------


## fcavalli

Bonjour,
Si on parle de bac  sable, d'environnement d'apprentissage, pourquoi ne pas utiliser l'environnement fourni par Oracle?
En cherchant sur Internet j'ai vu que le service moins cher est celui de https://www.maxapex.com/.  ma connaissance ou vous crez une installation sur un serveur de votre proprit ou ce sera difficile avoir quelque chose de pas chre.

----------


## pcouas

Bonjour

Mes machines sont sur AMAZON sous LINUX avec Oracle et APEX (apex 4) .
Une fois la premiere machine cre il est possible de faire des snapshots et de la cloner

----------

